# The Mandalorian: Boba Fett soll in die zweite Staffel kommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Boba Fett soll in die zweite Staffel kommen*

						Angeblich wird in der zweiten Staffel von Star Wars: The Mandalorian der Kopfgeldjäger Boba Fett zu sehen sein. Als Schauspieler soll Temuera Morrison zum Einsatz kommen, der vorher als Jango Fett zu sehen war.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Boba Fett soll in die zweite Staffel kommen*


----------



## The_Rock (10. Mai 2020)

Wie schön... wollt ich zwar nicht wissen, aber "danke"


----------

